# Kenneth F G Cridland. RAMC



## John A Silkstone (Feb 6, 2007)

It is with deep regret that I report the death of Ken Cridland, one of our Royal Army Medical Corps,  Chelsea Pensioners. 

Kenneth Frederick George Cridland was born in February 1925. Ken enlisted into the General Service Corps at Exeter City on 1st November 1947. Following basic training he was posted to Boyce Barracks at Church Crookham as a Private in the Royal Army Medical Corps and thereafter to Catterick to join the British Military Hospital (BMH). He was posted to the Far East on 1st February 1949 to BMH Hong Kong. In 1950 he moved to  Kluang BMH in Malaya and two years and later to Taiping BMH until 1953, after which he returned to the UK to complete his Class 1 Nursing course. He was demobbed in 1954 for one year and then rejoined in February 1955 at the RAMC Depot at Church Crookham. 

In July 1956 he was posted to Cyprus during the Eoka troubles, initially based at Nicosia City> then later at Dhekelia BMH. Ken was again posted to the Catterick. In 1962 he was posted to BMH Tripoli, Libya for two years. 1965 saw him once more back to BMH Dhekelia but was med-evac back to the UK due to heat problems. He was then posted to Bovington, to an MRS (Medical Reception Station) for 3 years until his posting to Germany in May 1969 and was stationed at BMH Rinteln. Ken returned to the Cambridge Military Hospital in Aldershot England in December 1970, prior to his discharge in September 1971 in the rank of Sgt after 23 years colour service. He worked for the Post Office until 1973 and was employed as an ODA and Male Nurse at Frimley Park hospital and later at Farnham until his retirement in 1991. Ken also carried out voluntary work for the Red Cross for over 30 years before being accepted as a Chelsea Pensioner and thus joining the Royal Hospital Chelsea in the spring of 2003.

They shall not grow old as we that are left grow old and age shall not weary then
at the going down of the sun and in the morning we shall remember them.

RIP Kenneth Frederick George Cridland.

Silky


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Rest In Peace, Ken Cridland, RAMC


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 15, 2008)

R.I.P Ken Cridland we will remember you


----------



## snapper (Jan 15, 2008)

God rest your soul Kenneth


----------



## Drwtornado (Jan 16, 2008)

Another good man lost to society but hopefully remembered for a long time in the future. Rest in peace my friend.   from an Ex RAMC comrade.


----------

